

Create a Custom Slider With RubyMotion - marcgg
http://marcgg.com/2012/10/22/custom-slider-ios-rubymotion/

======
sbarre
Thanks for a great easy-to-follow example. I assume other UI elements are
customized in the same manner?

~~~
marcgg
Some can be, but I'm far from knowing everything in this domain. I'll post
more articles as I learn.

